# Who is making VW branded 504/507 oil??



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone know? I just ordered 24qts from ecs today because it is the cheapest 0w30 that meets the 504 requirement for our new Atlas and I would really like to know who is making it, the bottle makes me think it’s Mobil

And is it most likely just repackaged ESP 0w-30?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

I’m pretty sure you are right. The only way to know for sure though is for either manufacturer to say so.


----------



## c-gar (Feb 16, 2020)

I bought some Castrol 0w30 from a VW dealer today and the parts guy said they were destocking it and will start selling the new oil when the Castrol is gone. He thought it was made by Mobil but didn't know for sure. I'm curious if VW has a UV dye added to their branded product, whoever makes it.


----------



## steveg241 (Oct 9, 2018)

I would think they will put the UV dye in the VW 502 5w-40 and 504 0w-30 which both look like they come in Mobil bottles. Makes it a lot easier to spot leaks. From what I've read, VW 508/509 has a blue dye as part of the spec so every oil that meets spec should have it. 

I also just picked up Castrol oil to do a 5000 mile oil change on a new 2019 Golf 1.4T and was told that when they are out they will use the new Volkswagen oil made by Mobil.


----------

